# x-trail avail since 2000 .. but only recently in Canada



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

Most cars are redesigned/updated every 4-5 years on average.. So since the X-trail has been available else where since 2000, is it due for some changes?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

bcuzau said:


> Most cars are redesigned/updated every 4-5 years on average.. So since the X-trail has been available else where since 2000, is it due for some changes?


Yes, and you guys got the latest design in Canada LOL 

Seriously though, I think nissan will now be targetting the US market, which seems to be asking for a midi-version of the X-Trail (i.e. something similar but a bit larger and more powerfull) so I wont be suprised if a new design xtrail is created soon to fill that market.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

*Future Planning*

A 240-250 HP V6 with selectable Full time 4WD Hi/Low would be killer....  

Or just make the GT version available :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

USA guys got the XTerra, focused on that Market.

Anyway, I'll love if I could get the X-Trail GT, I'll turn nuts (More?, yes it could be).


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

c'mon you guys; you can make a GT version out of our present X-trail now, all that's needed is a few bolt on mods 

But... yes... I have been asking questions about that a lot, especially the 3.5L engine to see if it would be integrated into the futur x-trail versions, (just as the Altima having two engines available)
we'll just have to wait and see...
Later,


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> c'mon you guys; you can make a GT version out of our present X-trail now, all that's needed is a few bolt on mods


It would be fun to bolt on and roll your own power, however warranty is a big factor for us. My wife wanted something that would offer carefree driving for a few years. Now if I went and ruined that with a whole bunch of warranty voiding stuff that only I could fix.....


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

manuelga said:


> USA guys got the XTerra, focused on that Market.


Canada has had the XTerra for a few years before the X-Trail was introduced last year. The XTerra looks like it's marketed to an active youth segment, and the X-Trail as more of a family vehicle. When I was checking out the X-Trail at the dealer, it seemed like the Pathfinder has evolved in a softer direction which would cover off the niche that a larger X-Trail might fit, and the pick-up trucks are being touted as the new off-road vehicles.

By the way, the X-Trail was updated in 2004 and Canada started with the new version. If only they could squeeze that VQ40DE engine into the X-Trail (and get rid of some of that torque steer)...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

AlexP said:


> If only they could squeeze that VQ40DE engine into the X-Trail (and get rid of some of that torque steer)...


I can't say I have really notice much Torque steer in our X-Trail, certainly not like in our Honda Accord  


Before the X-Trail, we were considering an XTerra, however the body styling is just a bit too heavy (fender arches) on the new version, and my wife did not want to tool around something that big. 

Agreed on the Pathfinder, while it's a beauty to behold, it seems it gave way and joined the bigger land yacht SUV camp, passing the serious "offroad torch" to the XTerra.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats not to say the New Pathfinder isn't a serious off road truck, just it seems more targeted towards the fat-cats


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Actually, I think the X-Trail fit nicely for the start-up family market, Gotta remember, more the power, more gas needed, and with the gas price now a day, I am glad that my X is relatively gas efficient as compare to Xterra/Pathfinder

Having said that, when I was at the dealer the other day for the 2nd oil change. I must admit, I fall in love with the new Xterra, the interior improved by miles as compare to the previous gen. (which was the other reason why we went with X-Trail). :thumbup: with the new Xterra


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I would give up some gas efficiency for a bit more low end torque and towing capacity. 

However the X-Trails fits us well as it is.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Before the X-Trail, we were considering an XTerra, however the body styling is just a bit too heavy (fender arches) on the new version, and my wife did not want to tool around something that big.


I suspect that if we were Pontiac owners rather than Nissan owners, we might be of the opinion that the 2005 Xterra is less attractive than the Aztec.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> I suspect that if we were Pontiac owners rather than Nissan owners, we might be of the opinion that the 2005 Xterra is less attractive than the Aztec.



















No, even as Pontiac owners we'd have to admit that the Aztec & Buick Rendevious wins the "U is Ugly Award"


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> It would be fun to bolt on and roll your own power, however warranty is a big factor for us. My wife wanted something that would offer carefree driving for a few years. Now if I went and ruined that with a whole bunch of warranty voiding stuff that only I could fix.....


Warranty wise, everything I have on my truck was either installed at the dealer, or has a carb exempt number on it. The only thing that will void my warranty is the JWT balance shaft remover kit. So far my truck has had 16k trouble free miles in the engine and transmission *knocks on wood*.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Warranty wise, everything I have on my truck was either installed at the dealer, or has a carb exempt number on it. The only thing that will void my warranty is the JWT balance shaft remover kit. So far my truck has had 16k trouble free miles in the engine and transmission *knocks on wood*.


Ahh, but I bet once you started bolting on an intercooler and Turbo to replicate a GT, the factory would baulk should a warranty claim be required


----------

